# Bayminette Basin



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Any one ever heard of a body of water therebouts called Yancy Ditch. I tore the crappie up there on MLK day in 1998 and was just wondering if anyone else has ever fished this little body of water before. We had launched at Bussbies that day. It was freaking cold. So cold the crickets froze in there cage. We tried to catch some big bluegills close to the bridge in deep water like we have done there on several occasions. But that day it was so cold and widny we couldnt take being out in the open any more. We decided to crank up the motor and find some place to get out of the wind. We headed towards the main river and stopped in the canal (Yancy Ditch) that takes you to the main river and decided to give it a try cause it was out of the wind. Me and my buddy both put a wiggler on are hooks and started working the bank. Wasn't long before I caught a crappie on a wiggler. I thought that was strange and just a fluke but within a few min I caught another one. So we decide to rig up with bettle spins and it was on from there. We caught a crappie with dang near every cast. We dropped anchor and would catch them until the bite stopped and then pull anchor and cruise down the bank a few yards and they would start again. Those fish were in that deep water canal thick and hungry. If you could cast a pole and reel it back to the boat you could catch a crappie. A trained monkey could have caught crappie that day. We wound up taking the chunks of ice out of the cooler to make room for more crappie. When we got home that afternoon and counted we had 72. Yes this was over our limit and im sorry so you dont need to bust my chops. Just curious if anybody has ever heard of this area and if so have you ever fished it? To date I have never been back but around MLK day every year I kinda get the urge. Just so dang far to drive.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Man it sounds like it could be worth the drive.Back in theearly 1980'sMy dad and I would fish the causeway in the winter under the interstate with those frozen crickets and tear up the big bull brim. Have caught our limit there many many times.Hope you get a chance to try it out,but Yancy does'nt ring a bell.

:letsdrink


----------

